# Recent 214" pedestal mount.



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is a recent pedestal mount for a client. This is a crossbow kill and scores 214".
This client just brings us work and tells us to mount however, just surprise him. So he nevers sees or knows anything about his mounts till we deliver them. I was very excited and happy with this buck as it is his largest ever and totally fell in love with the back of the pedestal !


----------



## LL710 (Jun 3, 2008)

Great deer.....Great mount!


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Very cool mount and great buck!


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome mount! Awesome deer!


----------



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

hunter-4-life, I see you are from Sask.
Here is the same hunters buck from Sask. this past year. Not a monster but a good deer and I love the antler coloration. I had to do the snow scene cause the outfitter did not leave enough brisket skin to cover the mannikin. So I did the snow to be able to use the original cape.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Great mounts


----------



## ithoyts (Jul 25, 2008)

sweeeeeeet


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Nice work, refreshing to see.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

:thumbs_up


----------



## devinesZ (May 2, 2010)

what a stud! the mounts are really cool work! makes the mounts different than all the standard sneak shoulder mounts


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice mounts!


----------



## hunterfreak (Mar 28, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## Hnter's Luck (Mar 18, 2012)

Sweet mounts!!!!


----------



## dg72a (Mar 29, 2012)

Great deer, great mounts....


----------



## huntin_lifestyl (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome job on the mounts! and hunter, congrats on the deer


----------

